# SMPS 1000w +100v -100v



## Dragoblaztr (Ene 21, 2010)

Hey que tal he leido bastante en el foro y me tope con esta fuente que es capaz de proporcionar un voltaje de salida de +100 -100v solo que me han surgido algunas dudas ya que el esquematico y la vista de la placa no coinciden en algunos valores mas sin embargo el ensamblado de la fuente concide perfectamente con la vista de la disposicion de los componentes, ademas otra duda, la podre usar en 127 vac sin la necesidad de modificar valores de componetes y otra la salida de 12 v que esta al lado de la de +70 -70 se puede eliminar si no se requiere usarla verdad??

http://www.mediafire.com/?toqtmmmynfz

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 21, 2010)

Segun lo que yo he visto esa fuente ha tenido varias modificaciones.En algunos esquemas le han quitado el sensor de corriente que traia la primera version.El numero de espiras del transformador principal tambien lo han cambiado,y un detalle importante que no tenia: la compensacion; ciertos componentes que van de la pata 1 a la 9 del sg3525 para que no varie descontroladamente el ancho del pulso de acuerdo a la carga.

Para poderla usar en 127vac hay que configurar el puente y capacitores de entrada como doblador de voltaje, de tal manera que al medir el voltaje en dc(el que le llega a los mosfet's) sea alrededor de los 300v,sino................

Tambien en unos diagramas aparece un voltaje auxiliar regulado(+12/-12vdc)  en el secundario,dependiendo de la necesidad que cada quien tenga.Eso se puede suprimir. Incluso es posible alimentar el sg3525 sin transformador con un circuito sencillo de autoarranque,luego un secundario adicional del transformador toma el control,es decir la misma fuente alimenta esa parte.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Ene 28, 2010)

oK ya hice la parte del doblador solo tengo un par de dudas, afectara en algo el amperaje que maneja ya que en el de 220 utiliza rectificacion de onda completa con 4 diodos y el de 110 al usar doblador de tension solo se emplean dos entonces el amperaje disminuira afecta al desempeño de la fuente?

Asi quedaria la primera parte



La idea es llegar a rediseñar esta fuente para que pueda entregar cerca de los 1kw, solo necesito asesoria (que me guien como ir mejorando/rediseñando la fuente jeje).

Otra duda habra que recalcular el valor de los capacitores ya que en el diseño original habia 4 capacitores de 330uf en paralelo, aqui puse 3 en paralelo para cada rama, habra que dejar 4 por cada rama? o que hay que hacer aqui?


saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 28, 2010)

Creo que hay que mirar aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/ aca

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-110-220vac-14683/

y aca http://a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/art_schematic/k6pwr.pdf 

de este ultimo puedes sacar varias cosas utiles para tu circuito


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Ene 29, 2010)

Otra duda, coloque un limitador de corriente en la entrada del doblador (r1) que limita el consumo a 16.42 A pero disminuye el desempeño entonces la nueva duda es si es necesaria la resistencia o si afecta el desempeño?

saludos y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 29, 2010)

Esa resistencia es muy importante porque da un arranque suave para evitar picos y cosas raras, pero por ahi va a pasar el consumo total. Son del tipo NTC y suelen ser de 10ohm.Cuando el circuito ya esta en funcionamiento, se calienta y baja su valor como si fuera un corto pero... el detalle es conseguirla de unos 10 amp para una fuente de 1000w.

En diagramas de fuentes mas potentes le añaden un circuito con un rele para cortocircuitarla y reforzar el "nuevo" alambre despues del arranque,Como este por ejemplo http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/PLX%20Series/plx3402.pdf

Esas resistencias se pueden conseguir en las fuentes de pc pero de menor corriente.

Yo particularmente no la uso pero deberia


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 9, 2010)

@FELIBAR12 gracias por la respuesta

Que tal

He checado en algunas paginas y se puede emplear una resistencia de alambre de digamos 10 w aunque la simulacion del circuit wizard me arroja 11.xx w y despues cortocircuitarla con un relay, ahora voy a empezar con el transformador, lo que pude traducir del documento es algo por este estilo:



> 4 windings of 35 turns, 2 per channel connected in series 1mm (primary)
> 4 windings of 25 turns, 2 per channel connected in series 1-1.5 mm (secondary)
> 1 winding of 7 turns (24-12 VAC out ) secondary



Lo queno me queda del todo claro es hacer 4 embobinados de 35 vueltas de alambre de 1mm de seccion y conectar dos en serie y los otros dos igual para hacer el primario,
despues 4 embobinados de 25 vueltas de alambre de 1-1.5mm de seccion e igual conectar 2 y 2 bobinas en serie para hacer el secundario, y por ultimo hacer un embobinado de 7 vueltas para la salida de 12 o 24 v segun convenga para alimentacion de circuitos preamp y demas.

Alguien seria tan amable de darme un poco de orientacion sobre el sentido de cada uno de los embobinados y entre que pines del transformador irian.

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Podrias dar el link del documento? asi no te podemos ayudar


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 10, 2010)

El texto es el siguiente esta en turco =S

La parte en la que me enfoque es la que resalte en azul que es donde habla como embobinar el transformador principal.



> Merhaba arkadaşlar uzun zamandır SMPS ve Anfilerle  ugraşıyordum geçen yaz başladığım projemi sonunda bitirdim geçikmesinin  sebebiyse devrenin çalışmasına ramen tüm denemeleri yaptıkdan sonra  yayınlamak istedim ve öyle yaptım.
> Gelelim devreye sistem AC-DC  konvertör olarak çalışıyor AC 220V şebeke geriliminde simetrik 30V dan  simetrik 100V a kadar DC gerilim elde ediyorum max gücü ise 1000W dır  swich mode trafonun sarılışı güce birebir etkili oluyor eğer tam güçde  çalıştıracaksanız iyi bi sogutma ve benim kullandığımdan daha büyük  swich mode trafo kullanmalısınız. Devrenin çıkış gerilimi simeri 30V dan  100V a kadar çıkabiliyor 30 Voltun altında kullanmanızı tavsiye etmem  güç kaybı oluyor ben devreyi 70V için tasarladım simetrik 12V çıkışıda  var örneğin anfi beslerken ton kontrol katı yada fanları rahatlıkla  çalıştırabiliyorsunuz.
> Trafo1 için:
> 4 kanala 35 sipir 2 şer  kanal seri bağlanacak 1 mm (primer)
> ...



Sera que con un nucleo EE42/21/15 podre armarlo?

saludos


----------



## Raedon (Feb 11, 2010)

Dragon te hago una pregunta, realmente necesitas 1kw? fijate esta si te sirve un poco mas, es de 800w pero segun la conversacion facilmente llega a los 1kw.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/power-supplies/110828-my-smps-project-help.html


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 11, 2010)

Lo que pretendo usar es el amplificador "Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms" a una potencia de 800w bajo carga de 4 ohm entonces que fuente realmente requiero ?? tengo entendido que necesito +-80 VCD y una corriente pico de 20 A aunque me gustaria que la fuente llegara a los +-100 VCD.

saludos y de nuevo gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Raedon (Feb 12, 2010)

Dragon, al ETD59 le podes sacar facilmente 1Kw, seria cuestion de montar y provar.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 12, 2010)

Por ahora lo que tengo a la mano es un EE42/21/15 varios de ellos no podria obtener de el(ellos) la potencia que requiero para el amplificador UCD que mencione??

saludos


----------



## Raedon (Feb 13, 2010)

En realidad creo que si, segun las formulas, talvez mariano o algun otro virtuoso del tema especifique un poco mas, podes poner varios de ellos juntos para obtener mayor potencia. El tema es el carrete que tendras que hacerlo o buscar el mas adecuado.


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 13, 2010)

Con un solo nucleo de esa magnitud puedes cargar varios amp. UCD, (dependiendo de la potencia de cada uno y de la capacidad de tu fuente)

A ese nucleo puedes sacarle el KW con una frecuencia de 160Khz en el C.I. PWM.

Con una half Bridge trabajaria muy bien.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 20, 2010)

ok entonces pienso que seria mejor conjuntar ideas de varias SMPS y realizar un proyecto propio.


----------



## nek antunes (May 27, 2010)

¡Hola
Estoy pensando en la construcción esto SMPS con "gate drive transformer".
Pero estoy en duda con la asamblea "gate drive transformer".
¿Puedo usar un toroide de la foto?
Y Alambres puede ser 0.35mm?
Gracias


----------



## maton00 (May 27, 2010)

el de 2.7 cm se vee chico...
 lo que me gustaria es saber si se pudiese usar la ferrita de un monitor(creo que se llama centrador de haces) es como de 12*6cm esta encima de las bobinas del cinescopio, y si se pudiera como cuanta potencia podria sacarle.
saludos


----------



## nek antunes (May 27, 2010)

Amigo de los 27 mm (toroide) no será demasiado grande?
Utilice la ferrita sin monitor no sé.


----------



## maton00 (May 27, 2010)

no es que me confundi y te confundi a ti perdon
yo te digo a ti que el toroide de 27mm es chico para una fuente, cuando mucho le sacaras unos 50 watts
- aparte yo pregunto en general(a cualquiera)que si se puede usar el de un monitor que es como 7 veces mas grande, (el que va en el cinescopio)
perdon si no me explique


----------



## nek antunes (May 27, 2010)

Esta bien amigo 
Pero mi toroide se para gate driver.. 
No para el principal traformador. 100w


----------



## maton00 (May 27, 2010)

mmmm si que estuve confundido jeje ,pero si, yo creo que te sirve para driver
tiene un buen espacio adentro
saludos


----------



## nek antunes (Jun 1, 2010)

¡Hola
¿Cuál es el sentido del driver
así?




salud


----------



## Papusxxdd (Jun 1, 2010)

yo la empece a hacer y de corajudo como baje hace un monton los archivos y no tenia la informacion de las vueltas del bobinado ni nada mas que el circuito y la cerigrafia la arme con un tr PQ4040 http://www.ferroxcube.com/prod/assets/pq4040.pdf , y saque las vueltas al aire probando no mas jaja, haciendo volar mosfet, y anduvo bien bobinandolo con 28 vueltas de 1,2 mm primario, Secundario 12 y 12 de 1,2mm tambien mas o menos las vueltas de la fuente del k6 que anda por ahi, el unico problema que tuve es que estaba desparejo el voltaje de salida tenia 5v de diferencia, es que hice primero el primario todo y despues el secundario.

Otra cosa, no esta bien la ubicacion de los 2 bc337 y 2 bc327 que van al driver yo los elimine y puse en directo el sg3525 con una resistencia de 4,7 como esta tambien en el k6 y tambien en el terciario esta al revez la ubicacion del 7812 y 7912 y los preset estan al revez donde va el de el de 10k (Frecuencia) en la placa va el de 47k (Voltaje) esto en el impreso los planos estan bien. Eso es lo unico mal en la placa, capacitores de entrada puse dos de 150 mf 400v y uno de 330 mf 400v y tres resistencias de 22k en serie para descargar, y en la salida dos de 4700uf 100v y llego hasta los 195v con una lampara de 60w conectada una vez no mas por que tenia miedo de que exploten, no la exigi al maximo, pero lo deje un buen rato y prendi y apague muchas veces con 160 voltios y pico y ningun drama.

Estoy estudiando para poder sacar bien los calculos pero no encuentro un buen documento que me sirva traduci uno que estaba en aleman y algo me sirvio pero hay cosas que no se pueden traducir bien si alguien me puede orientar seria mejor, pero lo demas esta bien estoy trabado en el bobinado no mas, je la parte complicada; y estaba haciendolo como esta en la original la idea era asi;

36 vueltas 18+18 (En serie) 1mm Primario
24 vueltas 12+12 Ambas ramas Secundario 5 alambres 0,25mm

y me sobra mucho espacio en el carrete la mitad y lo deje asi 1/2 Primario 18V de 1mm, secundario ambos, el otro 1/2 Primario 18v, y estaba por hacer lo mismo de nuevo e hice 1/2 Primario 18v 1mm y lo deje ahi no segui por que me parece que no era buena idea, je Dejo fotos al proyecto lo abandone pero pienso terminarlo Bien. saludos


----------



## nek antunes (Jun 2, 2010)

Los mje350 están bien?


----------



## Papusxxdd (Jun 3, 2010)

si los mje350 no tuve problemas estan bien, lo unico que me dio problemas era lo que comente y una resistencia que estaba media borrosa y en lugar de poner 4,7 puse 470 y no habia caso de que arrancara y tarde mucho en darme cuenta de eso y primero empece con 4 capacitores de salida de 220 mf 200v (Fuentes at) y en la entrada 2 capacitores de 150 mf 400v (de monitores viejos de Pc), despues les comento cualquier cosa que la ponga en marcha de nuevo.-

"Otra cosa a destacar y no menos importante es la seguridad ya que es obio que esto trabaja a mucho voltaje 315v en los capacitores de entrada ya al enchufarla hace un buen chispaso estando apagada, yo siempre me mantube a bastante distancia con un alargue y esperando que se descargue antes de tocar algo y no se la recomiendo a nadie yo ya que estoy voy a seguir"


----------



## Maxiled (Sep 16, 2010)

Me gustaría armar la fuente papusxxdd, como te anduvo la fuente a vos ? aparte de ser peligrosa no la probaste mas despues ? espero tu respuesta


----------



## moczetineb77 (May 30, 2011)

hola disculpen alguien tiene el pbc o pdf de una fuente de +100v y-100v que funcione soy nuevo en electronica pero se que es delicado solo neesito para le ampli de ejtagle 1250w ya que quiero sacarle todo el provecho a tan magnifico ampli


----------

